# Seeing a bit of progress...I hope.



## Lake (Dec 14, 2010)

I know its REALLY early and I'm sure hes going to be on his BEST behavior for a while but things are going a lot better. 
I borrowed some really good marriage books for us to read from my mom and once everything calms down at night hes the one that says "Time to read!" He'll actually read his book for 30-40 mins. He talked to a preacher he works with about all of this and he let my H borrow some marriage help cds. Hes been asking me at night if there was anything he did to make me happy/upset during the day and we talk about it. I've seen a difference on how he talks to me and he helps more around the house/with the baby. Yesterday he actually apologized to my sister for what he did which was a BIG deal. 

I just can't stop feeling skeptical of all this. I want to believe all this is real and not just a show but its hard to because I still can't trust him.


----------

